# When I go to "The Fest" the "Motorsports" forum does not show!



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Now that we have it... why are we hiding it?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=1


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: When I go to "The Fest" the "Motorsports" forum does not show!*



CD-55 said:


> *Now that we have it... why are we hiding it?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=1 *


Because Motorsports is not under The Fest.

Click on the root "Bimmerfest" at the top of the page for the master board listing. Each section has it's own sublistings. You'll see that The Fest is the first sublsiting and that the Motorsport baord is not under it.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: When I go to "The Fest" the "Motorsports" forum does not show!*



Holden said:


> *
> 
> Because Motorsports is not under The Fest.
> 
> Click on the root "Bimmerfest" at the top of the page for the master board listing. Each section has it's own sublistings. You'll see that The Fest is the first sublsiting and that the Motorsport baord is not under it. *


Holdon Holden, I should have been more clear.

1) I don't see the point in all these new boards that have turned up in the last few weeks (this one included). I never thought we really needed a Motorsports board; I was fine with us discussing racing & Motorsports in the "General Forum" or under the car models forums. When I want to read post I don't want to go looking in so many forums.

2) Now that we have the extra forums&#8230; what is the point of all these sub-divided views of groups of forums?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: When I go to "The Fest" the "Motorsports" forum does not show!*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Holdon Holden, I should have been more clear.
> 
> ...


When I get to the board, I click on "View New Posts" so, to me, the division into boards in uitterly irrelevent. It's all one big board to me.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the division of boards is to spurn interest and traffic to this site. A lot of people are interested in different things and it's easier for them to find like minded people under specific forums.

I like the format of Bimmerforums and they have EVERYTHING broken out...Then again, their traffic is insane...


----------

